# Debarking



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Have to say first off that I would never consider this. Okay, that out of the way, I'm just reading a story about a rescue. In this story they talk about "Non-surgical debarking". They say it's so inhumane that they won't even describe it.....but I'm curious. Anyone know?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Debarking is inhumane no matter what way it's done. At puppy mills, metal rods are shoved down dogs' throats inorder to puncture their larynx.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh geez :shock: :evil: The things people can think of to be cruel  I'm ashamed of my species :roll:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I am not sure what "nonsurgical debarking is" I have never heard of it before. I cannot see how they could debark a dog without doing surgery.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Jessie22 said:


> Debarking is inhumane no matter what way it's done. At puppy mills, metal rods are shoved down dogs' throats inorder to puncture their larynx.


 :shock: OMG! How horrible!


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

that makes me so sad, and sick!!! :angry4:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm ashamed of our species too. In fact, I don't want to be in the classified with these same stupid "people" anymore. I hope in thier next life they're the ants that get into my house every summer and get sprayed with ant killer!! Ugh!!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

That sounds terrible!!! :evil: If they don't want barking, they shouldn't get a dog!!!! They should get a toy....


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Debarking is just ridiculous. Why get a dog if you're not going to let her use her voice? 

Puppymills should be shut down and their owners put in tiny prisons where they barely have room to move with terrible food and their vocal cords severed to see how they'd enjoy it. :evil:

If only the law could get with it.... :roll:


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

i cant believe this kind of tremendous cruelty is happening.truley awful


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i see it has already been explained...very sad indeed. i have seen pets who have been debarked this way at one of our local animal rescues. it is enough to tear your heart out


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

we see a couple dogs who have been debarked and it breaks my heart. It causes all sorts of other issues, medical and behavioral. Dont want your dog to bark...then dont by a dog - thats my opinion. 

But everyone seems to agree


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree too. Thanks for answering my question guys. I guess it was just a morbid curiosity.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

i am still confused what was meant by 'nonsurgical debarking'. I was really trying to find info about that for you but since debarking involves cutting the vocal cords (i believe) I cannot see how u can do that without surgery.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Jessie22 said:


> Debarking is inhumane no matter what way it's done. At puppy mills, metal rods are shoved down dogs' throats inorder to puncture their larynx.


This is how it's descibed by Jessie.


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

wow that is really mean. why would people do thay?


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

my3angels said:


> we see a couple dogs who have been debarked and it breaks my heart. It causes all sorts of other issues, medical and behavioral. Dont want your dog to bark...then dont by a dog - thats my opinion.
> 
> But everyone seems to agree


i have one of the worst barkers in the world i swear! the standard poodle is by far the worse for carrying on.... my husband watched an episode of the dog whisperer and it has been helping but i don't think she will ever be anything but a barker  would be nice if she was not excessive but that is not the case... so we live with a barker and have for almost 4yrs!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

this is so wrong! People are just too lazy to be consistent with training the chis only to bark when appropriate that the dog gets to suffer. How ignorant!!!


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

i saw this was a very old thread but just wanted to chime in on it. i have a debarked chihuahua. i adopted her at age 2 and she was already debarked by the breeder who originally turned her over to rescue. apparently 2 small holes were put in her vocal cords to soften her bark. i have since learned that this is a very very common practice among show breeders and many show dogs will be debarked. sometimes you might adopt an older dog at a shelter or rescue and not even realize it was debarked at all. i'm not sure if my adopted female was ever a barker or not, but she doesn't bark now, at least not often. while i would never do this myself i can't say it upsets me that it was done - i get a quiet dog that can go anywhere and my neighbors will never complain. it's definitely cruel but i'd rather have someone debark a dog and keep it in their family then give it to a shelter because it barks. and they do still bark, just softly, because vocal cords are not removed, just slit or punctured.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so saddened to hear this


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Uh, dogs are supposed to bark. That's their voice. If people don't want a yappy dog than training is essential, and that may not be 100% effective. 
If people don't want a barking dog or have neighbors that don't want to hear a barking dog, than a dog isn't for your household. Get a cat.

Shoving a metal pipe down a dogs throat is disgusting, and inhumane! Ugh!! 
Totally against debarking.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Way off topic but a funny story. I kept hearing what I thought was a de-barked dog that lived behind me and over one door. I thought how absolutely cruel, poor dog. Well, one day I went outside and found the "de-barked dog" in my back yard. Turned out it was a fancy chicken! Made exactly the same sound that a de-barked dog makes. I was in hysterics and my daughter teased me about it for weeks because I would always go on about the poor dog before.


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Lol, that's funny Pam 

Im against de-barking.. I think it's cruel and disgusting!! If you make a decision to get a puppy/dog then you train your dog not to bark if it's a barker, simple..

Worst come's to worst if you find yourself with a dog that bark's and all the training, time and patience in the world doesn't work then there is alway's the option of finding the dog a new loving home


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am against debarking too. I don't think it's as common as it used to be in the 70's and 80's, mainly because I think it would be very hard to find a vet that would do it. Kind of like how declawing cats has gone out of favor.

I think it is cruel and barbaric.


----------

